# Kitchen Repaint



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Here are a few pics of a room I just finished. The existing colors were very similar to what I applied.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Greatscott!:thumbup:


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

What products & application methods?

Looks Great!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks. 

The ceiling brushed and rolled 1 coat Super Spec, walls brushed and rolled 2 coats Regal Select Flat, trim brushed and rolled 2 coats Regal Select Semi.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wainscot looks awesome in regal select semi. All of it looks great.


----------

